# 90's Colnago



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Just won a bid on a mid 90's Master Olympic. Haven't recieved the frame yet.

Was wondering if anyone could tell me where this fits in the Nag hierarchy of the times.

Any info is appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Top Model until the advent of the C-40 on the mid 90's


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Salsa.


----------

